# 19th Century Railway Tunnel



## Fireice (Aug 12, 2008)

I stumbled upon this one while getting some exercise. I hoped for something grander but it turned out to be about 100m of slightly curved tunnel with vertical ventilation shafts. 

I will not disclose the location because poor security and interesting acoustics would make it a target for ravers.
Apparently it is inhabited by bats, but I haven't seen any.






Spring coming out of the wall 




Stalagmite


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 12, 2008)

Noice. Railway tunnels are great but I personally wouldnt worry too much about raves.


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 12, 2008)

did you have a look for the top of the vent shaft topside


----------



## spawney (Aug 12, 2008)

Was there many springs coming through the walls? The tunnel at Withcall I visited recently was gushing with water from all the springs that were coming through the walls like the one in your pic.


----------



## Fireice (Aug 13, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> did you have a look for the top of the vent shaft topside


Yes, although it turned into a bit of countryside ramble, which included meeting native inhabitants such as deers, horses and angry farmers .
The cover of the vent got covered in a layer of soil and now there is a tree growing there.



spawney said:


> Was there many springs coming through the walls? The tunnel at Withcall I visited recently was gushing with water from all the springs that were coming through the walls like the one in your pic.


Just one or two, there are also drips that formed the stalagmites.


----------



## Squirrelking (Aug 13, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Noice. Railway tunnels are great but I personally wouldnt worry too much about raves.



Nah, generally don't cause any bother up this way or make any more mess than already there....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice little explore -well done matey 

Lb:jimlad:


----------

